# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Process Id track to kill any process in db2 like import process

## ravi_syad

I am a newbie in db2.
If some process like import process is going on in database and it's taking long time,I want kill that import process but i don't know how to track.

If some other process is also running on database.

I can check the processes by command 
db2 => list application

but i am not able to track the import process.

----------


## bulump

> I am a newbie in db2.
> If some process like import process is going on in database and it's taking long time,I want kill that import process but i don't know how to track.
> 
> If some other process is also running on database.
> 
> I can check the processes by command 
> db2 => list application
> 
> but i am not able to track the import process.


Sometime you can gather information like that using the 'get snapshot' command so, db2 get snapshot for application agentid <agentid>

You can get the agentid from the: db2 list applications (show detail) command(s).

----------

